# How do you know when AF is due after Tx during 2ww?



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

I know I'm clutching at straws here, but how do you work out when AF is due when you've been through a cycle of tx?
My last AF was about 48 days ago, and I'm a regular 26 day girl, but obviously my body has been messed around by the drugs.
I've done normal IVF drugs (d/r for 28 days, stimming for 10 days then EC, 5 day wait then ET (blastocyst)) and I'm on day 9 post ET. I am desperate to know. 
I have no AF symptoms which I usually get 3 or 4 days before AF arrives, but I have no other symptoms either - nothing in fact. A few days ago I had a weeny bit of a queasy feeling, but I just kept eating all day and that got rid of it.
Please can anybody give me a ray of hope to stop me testing early?
Lots of love to all you other girls in limbo,
Desert


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Frustratingly there is just no way of knowing when AF would be due following a treatment cycle...because its not a natural cycle you have to disregard your "normal" cycle lengths.  All the medication we take, especially the progesterone supplement (eg cyclogest) can cause pregnancy like symptoms because it is progesterone that sustains early pregnancy until placenta takes over...also the hcg trigger jab (eg pregnyl) that have before EC can also cause pregnancy like symptoms and that can take up to 14 days to leave your body.

Another thing with cyclogest...it can actually delay AF if sadly not pg...some may start bleeding before test day (although this can also happen when pg anyway   ), some women may bleed straight after stopping cyclogest and some may not get AF for several days or even weeks after getting BFN and stopping cyclogest...we all respond differently to the medications...but try not to be thinking about AF anyhow...you want that BFP !!!

And as we know, AF and pg symptoms are pretty much the same...so there really is just no way of knowing whats going on....arrgghh !! 

Every month I get all sorts of symptoms from ovulation onwards...aches, pains and twinges, nausea, bloatedness, frequent peeing, sore heavy tender veiny boobs with itchy nips  to name just a few...same symptoms on few months I did conceive as all those I didn't - the only time its been slightly different is when I've had the ivf/fet treatment and then the symptoms have been less but still got a few of them.

Its annoying and totally frustrating and I wish (as I'm sure we all do !!) that AF and pg symptoms were completely different as it would stop us analysing everything and driving ourselves completely loopy juice during the 2ww !!! 

I wouldn't advice testing early as would you actually believe the result anyway   It just causes more anxiety and stress.  As I mentioned, the hcg trigger jab can stay in your body for up to 14 days so this can give a false positive if still in your system when you test too early....Or if you had late implantation then there may not be enough hcg hormone released so you could get a false negative !  Implantation takes place 5-12dpo in natural conception so obviously with ivf will be slightly different but gives you a rough idea...check out...

www.visembryo.com

We all get different symptoms...some get none, some get lots whether BFP or BFN...

Try to stay positive...don't test early 

Sending you lots of positive vibes   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey DesertRose

Just to add my tuppence worth to Natasha's wise words (Natasha, how is it you always now exactly what to say? )

STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS     

Don't test early hunnie, as Minxy said, it causes added anxiety if it is BFN which could quite easily turn into BFP a couple of days later!

Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Minxy - you're a pro! 
Also TCBP - sorry to say I've disregarded both of your advice, as I had a nightmare evening last night. I was getting cramps, back ache and thighs aching down to knees (my full on AF symptoms), but thankfully no bleeding. By the time DH came in I was almost hysterical facing the black hole of a wasted cycle, and he made me do a test to sort things out. It came out faintly positive! That calmed me down instantly. We worked out yesterday was 16 days since the hCG jab, so hopefully all hCG was out of my system by then. Either way it had a calming effect on me and I'm feeling better now.  Even if it's wrong at least it's made me less panicky for the next few days until official test date on Monday.

I would not advise anyone to test early either, as I know in my head it could be misleading, but after a whilethe heart takes over the mind doesn't it?
Minxy - sorry you're such a pro at all this, how awful that you've been forced to learn so much about it all, but we're really glad you're here to give advice.
Thanks
Desert


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

tcbp said:


> Natasha, how is it you always now exactly what to say? )


[br]: 17/08/06, 11:01


DesertRose said:


> Minxy - sorry you're such a pro at all this, how awful that you've been forced to learn so much about it all


Cos now my "party animal" days are over I'm a boring cow  and spend too much time reading/researching   ... and I also did human biology A level so always had an interest anyway !!!

*DesertRose*...  for testing early !!!   but saying that, its sounding promising so I'm keeping everything crossed that you get a strong positive when you test "officially" in a couple of days !!   

*Tracey*...hope you're ok hun  

Take care
Natasha


----------

